# Antler Blanks



## ancwoodturnings (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys how do you make antler blanks?


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 12, 2012)

Basically, just like wood or acrylic: cut, drill, glue tubes, square, turn. 

I mount the antler pieces between centers, turrn to close to round (to straighten slightly curved pieces) then drill.

I'll bet you can find some you tube videos if you search. There may be some info in the library. I have an antler article but I've not gotten it to the library or onto my website yet. Need to do both.​
Do a good turn daily!
Don



ancwoodturnings said:


> Hey guys how do you make antler blanks?


----------



## rhahnfl (Dec 12, 2012)

I started using the easy rougher to get them close to round. I found it does a great job for me...


----------



## paintspill (Dec 12, 2012)

just did 2 this week, and up until now its just a matter of patience, i did try something new this week and it worked 'pretty good' i mounted a router on my tool rest and slowly turned the antler by hand and edged the router in with every rotation, needs a lot of fine tuning but i rounded 5 blanks in the time it took be to turn 1 the normal way. 
disclaimer:i am a trained professional, don't try this at home,


----------



## Crashmph (Dec 12, 2012)

I use carbide tools for my antler and it has significantly improved my time to turn and finish quality for antler pens.


----------



## theidlemind (Dec 12, 2012)

Treat it just like any other blank, cut it to length, drill it for your tube, glue the tube, square the ends, turn to size. Be ready for the smell!
Here is a good place to start to get it drilled easily....
Drill2 - YouTube
I wasted a few before I did it this way.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 12, 2012)

ancwoodturnings said:


> Hey guys how do you make antler blanks?




I usually let the deer do that :wink:


----------

